# juices new RTG !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

keep in mind i just point and shoot , whatever comes up is what you see ..lol 

hope they are ok [email protected]! haha


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

take a full tank shot!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

damn what a beauty Justin!!! who's he sharing the tank with?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thefishwife said:


> damn what a beauty Justin!!! who's he sharing the tank with?


thanks kim ..

humm whos he sharing the tank with , well this tank so far belongs to my big tiger dat !! and he lets the aro know that hes the boss this ...lol 

tankmates are clean and simple

frt, dat , aro , couple redhooks , and a ornate [email protected]! 

i would love to add adrains ff but my wife would kill me


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

nice RTG! 
good for see your new RTG again! always enjoy look at your post pic !


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

very nice rtg...where did you find him...how big is he...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

pisces said:


> nice RTG!
> good for see your new RTG again! always enjoy look at your post pic !


thanks so much !!


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a beautiful fish. Congrats


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

josephl said:


> That is a beautiful fish. Congrats


thanks joseph !!

im so happy , had it over 1 week now


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

He does not fight with your other arrow? Where did you get this one from?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

hey dawson.

he only has the one aro.


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice justin, where did u pick up ur RTG from?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Justin that aro is a beaut...
my FF would look good swimming with him....


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

nice lookin aro!! how big is it?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

thanks guys !! he is a little over 14 [email protected]!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is one gorgeous RTG Justin! Great pix....thanks for sharing!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Diztrbd1 said:


> That is one gorgeous RTG Justin! Great pix....thanks for sharing!


thanks john ..

i dont know about great pics ..haha


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

He's a beauty Justin!!
I know of a beast of a FF that would look awesome swimmin' around with that guy.
You should stop by & check him out.
Cheers!!!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> Justin that aro is a beaut...
> my FF would look good swimming with him....


thanks 



budahrox said:


> He's a beauty Justin!!
> I know of a beast of a FF that would look awesome swimmin' around with that guy.
> You should stop by & check him out.
> Cheers!!!


yup dont i know it , thanks 

as for the ff with my aro , it would look amazing for sure [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

here are a couple new shots


----------

